# 7 string Inyen Vina? Anyone heard of them?



## Waukman (Jul 30, 2013)

I am looking for some information on a 7 string bass guitar I picked up, made by a company called Inyen Vina. It is the model IBS-7000. See attached photo at bottom of this posting....just click on it and it will expand (I hope the attachment appears...I hope I did it right). If not, just type in IBS-7000 into Google and it will show up.
The feel and build quality of this bass is fantastic, neck thru construction, mahogany body with spalted maple top....excellent craftsmanship....but I don't know anything about the company or who they are other than minor details I can find on the net....so I have the following questions:
1. Who are they? Who do they make basses for, etc. Has anyone ever heard of this company before? Can anyone tell me about the company?
2. Does anyone know anything about their basses or guitars? Have you ever heard or seen any feedback about their instruments (quality, etc)?
3. Does anyone own or ever played the IBS 7000? 
4. Any idea approximately how much this bass would cost new....or how much they may have sold for on the net? 

This bass is just so awesome....almost too good to be true...I just am curious to find out as much as I can. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jul 30, 2013)

I did find their web page for what that's worth?

Basses

They're a Korean company outsourcing to Vietnam  

It looks like they make some cool stuff? If it plays great, then even better! They make some obnoxious guitars though...like one with an entire abalone shell top and solid 1" maybe 2" pearl binding type thing? They best part is its all probably fake (If not that would be stupid expensive to even manufacture) and looks unbelievably gaudy...hahah


----------



## quattro19tdi (Aug 2, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> I did find their web page for what that's worth?
> 
> Basses
> 
> ...



IG-100
This one looks pretty special too


----------

